# EtherCAT-Java-Master



## VictoriaOnSnow (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine EtherCAT-Master, der in Java geschrieben und als OpenSource verfügbar ist?

Es ist wohl technisch keine Problem, eine EtherCAT-Master in Java zu implementieren, siehe hier: 

http://www.ethercat.org/download/press/etg_032007_en.pdf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH1yUXd9krU

Leider befürchten die Mitarbeiter der Lund-University Lizenz-Rechtliche  Probleme mit Beckhoff und stellen deshalb den EtherCAT-Master nicht als  OpenSource zur Verfügung.

Kennt jemand eine vergleichbaere Implementierung?


----------

